# what to look for in a betta?



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Im planing on getting a new betta soon and was wondering waht to look for in a betta. The first betta i got i had no idea there was a sight like this so i just got a fish who was active and looked helthy to me.He is still alive and in grate shape!:-D

I was also wondering if i should get a boy or girl.:roll:
And where is a good place to get a betta?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

is anyone going to reply?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well it depends on you, i personally look for sick betas that arent sooo sick they will 100% die (like covered in white fuzzy and floating on its side) i look for sad fish generally with fin rot so i can give them a happy life and help make them better, or sometimes i look for the most acitve and certain colors if im looking for breeding purposes.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok good idea


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

shoul i get a boy or girl?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well, i think that is just one of those things that happen. just go look at them all and get which ever one you connect to male or female.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm...
Honestly I have bad expierence with Walmart bettas, but thats just me.
Although if I ever get another I'm going to get it from my local petstore.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea if you want a fish that will survive go with petsmart or pet co, i someitmes get them form walmart if its a rescue fish just to try to improve its life, but if you want to not maybe have a fish die get one somewhere eles.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> well it depends on you, i personally look for sick betas that arent sooo sick they will 100% die (like covered in white fuzzy and floating on its side) i look for sad fish generally with fin rot so i can give them a happy life and help make them better, or sometimes i look for the most acitve and certain colors if im looking for breeding purposes.


that sooo nice 8)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

would people plessss reply!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I don't want to bore you with what I look for in bettas.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i look for bright colors and curious bettas but thats just me =)


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> would people plessss reply!


Not everyone lives on this forum.

People all have different tastes in fish.

Few days ago I found another betta I would have loved to have had. A black Double tail. 

Some people dont like double tails. So get what you want.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i don't think she has had much experience with beta buying she has had no deaths and only one beta


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Synthisis said:


> Not everyone lives on this forum.
> 
> People all have different tastes in fish.
> 
> ...


i practically do


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

yep


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Double Tails and Dragons are my weakness!!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

normal tails are my weaknes


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Double Tails and Dragons are my weakness!!!



I guess we know how a girl can win your heart over ;-)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not very partial to veiltails, though it seems to be the only type I've found around here. I think those crowntails look very cool, I'd love to get a pair of those.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I guess we know how a girl can win your heart over ;-)


Heck ya!! LOL.



5green said:


> normal tails are my weaknes


 You mean veil tails. They're the most common tail type seen.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have a weak spot for crowntails. Find them to be so gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Crowntails always remind me of why these fish were bred in the first place. Like their fringes remind me of swords and these fish were bred for fighting.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Deltas are my weakness  And I usually look for a betta that moves around like crazy when I pick up their cup. Also, brighter colors are another thing I like. I tend to stay away from reds and blues, because they're more common. Whites are a definite favorite.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like crowntails and halfmoons.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I also really like whites.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I also really like whites.


Your my new best friend. LOL!!!


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

Im new to both bettas and to this site and haven't yet got my fish although i do have 2 other large tanks, but its my opinion that we shouldn't really be rescuing sick fish or fish that are kept in bad conditions in shops BECAURSE there is no incentive then for these places to improve the care or conditions, if they can sell more in the same state,if they cant sell them, they will have to wonder why, by buying them up we are perpetuating the problem,having said that ,I understand completely the urge to do it,and have actually done the same thing in the past myself,and am not talking about the odd unfortunate fish who has perhaps been in a fight, or housed in appropriate housing, but rather those places who habitually make quick profits by just selling anything regardless of conditions required, what do you guys think?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i like veitails then =D


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry, I have posted my comment in the wrong part!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Your my new best friend. LOL!!!


Lol, thanks!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i have a thing for pure black fish, its what i just bred, next is white.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a thing for the most pathetic fish in the store lol! Other than that I am partial to the more unusual colors. Sadly I can't get crowntails as my water is too hard


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

lol


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

Im looking to get my first betta too, so confusing, I think iv decided that crowntails ,bi coloured if possible and male is for me, having said that it depends which one shouts to me "me,me,me"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll know the right one when you see it.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 9 bettas and 2 of them I got at walmart, 1 at a pet store at the mall and the rest at Petco. All of them are doing great and are little sharks when it's feeding time.  I just got the 9th one today from walmart and he was in disgustinly cloudy water and the water was maybe an inch and a half so he didn't have much room to swim. He lookes so sad, so I saved him and now he's very happy! I have all males because they're colors are just magnificent. But like Ilovemyshiny said, just go to a pet store and see which fish draws your eye.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok thanks


----------

